# water pump



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I know that the older smaller grey market Yanmars do not have a water pump or thermostat. But does any body know if the mitsubishis or Isekies 24hp and under have either one? 

Thanks
Durwood


----------



## alvanko (Jan 24, 2005)

I have an American Mitsubishi . MT372D . It is 15 hp. 2 cylinder . It does have a thermostat.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alvanko _
> *I have an American Mitsubishi . MT372D . It is 15 hp. 2 cylinder . It does have a thermostat. *


Thank you for the reply and welcome to the tractorforum. I wonder if only Yanmars have the setup without the thermostat or water pump?

Durwood


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood,

To my knowledge Yanmar doesn't use a thermostat in any of their sized tractors. 

And Pre 1980 two cylinders did have thermosiphon - heat convection type cooling (no water pump). Not positive about later model two cylinders.

I wish I knew more about Mitsubishi.

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Durwood,
> 
> To my knowledge Yanmar doesn't use a thermostat in any of their sized tractors.
> ...


Thanks Mark. I had heard not to long ago about the Yanmars not having a water pump or thermostat and was just wondering if it was a Yanmar exclusive or if all small japanese tractors were set up that way. 

Here is one almost gone and nobody has bid on.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3868637311&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

That MT1601D is a nice size.....and color.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood,

I don't know too much about that model except that it is the latest imported model (MT series).

Mitsubishi makes the smallest 4 cylinder tractor available to date. It's the 16 HP. That is a small smooth running diesel.

The "D" series is the oldest imported.
The "MT" Series is the newest imported.

And they are Blue.


Mark


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*thermostat*

My 2350fd does not have a thermostat but does have an active water pump. It is a direct turnover system that is probably sensitive to overworking. I would love nothing more than to find an aftermarket thermostat assembly to limit-but not completely restrict-water flow based on water temp. Anybody have a thermostat?


----------

